# books for ferret owners?



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

what books do you think are helpful for advise on looking after ferrets hoping to get some soon and want to be fully ready, ive heard "ferrets for dummies" is quite good but wondered if there were any other good advise books out there for helping a new owner find there feet :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

If i'm being honest...none lol. Most are american and their ways with ferrets are different from ours. But there is one book that i have enjoyed reading and i occassionally look back at it now and again. It's called ferrets for dummies


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferrets the complete guide by james mckay is good.


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

In my opioion the ferret for dummies is the best book for a begginer on ferrets allthough it is american. Now for a really good read anything by james mackay is really good. Its down to personal prefrance but i have the ferrets for dummies book because its easy to refer to and has handy snippets of info in and its well worth spending the money on it.
But its all down to being practical a book will never prepare you for a ferret lol.


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

ive never read any books 
i was chucked in at the deep end i learned by watching them
ok not for every one 
then i got a lap top learned from there as well
i joined a few ferret forums too 
hands on knowledge is better than any books i m o


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferretwumun5 said:


> ive never read any books
> i was chucked in at the deep end i learned by watching them
> ok not for every one
> then i got a lap top learned from there as well
> ...


james Mckay writes from his knowlage of keeping ferrets as pets,working,showing everything i'd deffo recommend one of his books. Hands on is better though i agree but these books are brill. I have ferrets for dummies im not too keen on it to be honest but thats just me dosent mean im right.


----------

